# Lest Westwood on Close House Filly Course



## Khamelion (Nov 2, 2015)

There was a post a short while ago, about how do you think a pro would treat your home course? I couldn't find it so hence this post.

Well, while Close House is not my home course, Mark Crossfield took on Lee Westwood on the Close House Filly course, so I guess that's as pretty much as close as you'll get to seeing how a pro treats the normal Saturday comp tees. 

There are 5 you tube videos in total, which you can find on this link.

Having played the Filly a few times, it was good to see how some holes were treated, I think it's the 5th short par 4 over water, I've always tried to hit the green in one from the yellows, but never make it, Westwood rips one from the back over 300 yards to the green.

Tis an interesting watch if you've played the Filly, or if you're going to play it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 2, 2015)

I have seen it and it is quite good.

Crossfield is quite funny in this as after 2 holes hes actually 1 shot better and goes on about being 1 up.

Mark has never been a good putter.

Interesting that Lee plays a 9 iron from 127 and pulls it 20 yards left as well so they are human after all.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice to see that Westwood that is another to join the forum 300 yd club.

sigh, something us " great unwashed" can only dream of.

joking aside it is nice to see how the pros compare on normal courses.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2015)

I haven't got time to view this yet but it sounds interesting. What tees did they play off? What did they both end up with score wise?


----------



## Grieve14 (Nov 2, 2015)

I have been watching this over the last week and really enjoyed it. I also watched quite a few of Mark and Lockeys vlogs on the Portugal masters where they followed a few players for a few holes.

They give a bit of banter to Westwood and after a while he starts giving it back. Westwood also plays a driver off the deck for his 2nd, through the trees on one of the holes! Was a great shot!


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 2, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I haven't got time to view this yet but it sounds interesting. What tees did they play off? What did they both end up with score wise?
		
Click to expand...

They were off the back tees, what looked like the normal Saturday Comp tees.


----------



## LincolnShep (Nov 2, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I haven't got time to view this yet but it sounds interesting. What tees did they play off? What did they both end up with score wise?
		
Click to expand...

I watched all of this last night (the wife's away!). Didn't tot up the scores but I know the winner - I don't want to spoil it for anyone intending to watch it though. I'll send you a message if you want to know.

Shep


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2015)

Good stuff. Thanks Shep but I'll catch up with it myself over the next few days. My questions were a bit lazy to be honest. Interesting stuff.


----------



## LincolnShep (Nov 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Mark has never been a good putter.
		
Click to expand...

I've always thought that was the best part of his game - along with being super-straight off the tee!  Mind you, he has a lot of videos on the go, maybe we've seen different ones and got different impressions - or my standards are lower!

Shep


----------



## turkish (Nov 2, 2015)

Spoiler alert; Crossfield gives the impression that he's usually a good putter and it's the strongest part of his game but just can't seem to get it going.

Really enjoyed it- MC can be quite irritating at times but also gets some good banter going and good to see Lee give it back


----------



## LincolnShep (Nov 2, 2015)

It was good to hear Coach chatting happily behind the camera for the whole round.  He's funny (and less gobby than Crossfield) but when he's struggling with the driver (which is often!), he gets annoyed and cuts the chat.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 2, 2015)

Crossfield does seem to be a reasonably good putter, he's certainly the strongest amongst his usual gang, but he's nowhere near a touring pro standard and he's the first to admit that. One thing I do like about him and his putting is that he just looks at the hole and hits the ball. There's obviously a bit of faff and banter prior to hitting the ball but compared to the pain of watching Buzza go through the motions of another wildly missed four-footer, Crossfield is relatively natural at stepping up and putting the ball where he wants.

Anyway, don't want to spoil the Westwood vlog. I found it a really entertaining watch. Great to see Westwood giving a bit of banter too - especially as he didn't know he was in a match for half of it!


----------



## LincolnShep (Nov 2, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			One thing I do like about him and his putting is that he just looks at the hole and hits the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  Longer than four or five feet it's one look and then hit it; inside that distance: step up and 'no respect it'.


----------



## Keeno (Nov 2, 2015)

Agreed on this, I thought it was great viewing.  I like MC and thought LW came across really well too.

Well worth watching


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2015)

I got the impression that Lee couldn't really be arsed with Crossfield at times.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 2, 2015)

I started to watch this but MC is annoying so stopped. Worth me persisting on this one? Does Westwood come across well?

It seemed a little like two lucky people had won or paid to play with Westwood and ended up having to share the experience with Crossfield who will tend to take over, does that seem to be what happened? Just picked it up from MCs opening gambit where he said he would keep the camera off the other two players? If that's what happened that would have been a shame for the others.


----------



## drewster (Nov 2, 2015)

Ive been watching this and coach lockey is the true star !!!!!!  Like others , i'm not sure if Westwood has a very dry personality or is a bit of an arse but the vlogs are very entertaining much to Mrs Drewsters annoyance while watching with my headphones. One small spoiler is that it certainly sounds like Westwood wears Dunlop shoes supplied by his sponsor !!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 2, 2015)

Is it me or doesn't westy give the impression crossfield is getting in his nerves?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 2, 2015)

drewster said:



			Ive been watching this and coach lockey is the true star !!!!!!  Like others , i'm not sure if Westwood has a very dry personality or is a bit of an arse but the vlogs are very entertaining much to Mrs Drewsters annoyance while watching with my headphones. One small spoiler is that it certainly sounds like Westwood wears Dunlop shoes supplied by his sponsor !!!
		
Click to expand...

m

One if the comments from crossfield is " that's not a very good advert for FOOTJOY "


----------



## LincolnShep (Nov 2, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I got the impression that Lee couldn't really be arsed with Crossfield at times.
		
Click to expand...

I think that, like many professional sportsmen these days, LW knows that his reputation is a commodity that he wants to be able to sell to sponsors, and that tends to make him quite guarded.  He doesn't want to engage too much with anyone for fear of damaging the "brand".  He might be more easy-going when there are no cameras or microphones around.


----------



## LincolnShep (Nov 2, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Is it me or doesn't westy give the impression crossfield is getting in his nerves?
		
Click to expand...

The only way to avoid Crossfield getting on your nerves is to wear earplugs!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2015)

LincolnShep said:



			I think that, like many professional sportsmen these days, LW knows that his reputation is a commodity that he wants to be able to sell to sponsors, and that tends to make him quite guarded.  He doesn't want to engage too much with anyone for fear of damaging the "brand".  He might be more easy-going when there are no cameras or microphones around.
		
Click to expand...

Or he just thought Crossfield was a cock?


----------



## RGDave (Nov 2, 2015)

Part 2

14 minutes and 40 seconds?

Watching it.


----------



## Fish (Nov 2, 2015)

I saw this title and thought, Lee's a bit fat & heavy to ride a horse.....:smirk:


Taxi....


----------



## Junior (Nov 2, 2015)

I enjoyed the vids.  Lee seemed irritated with MC at first but was soon taking the micky out of him .  I did wonder what their pp thought , although in fairness LW did spend time with them coaching.

Sounds an obvious thing to say, but when i met LW on the GM day, he came across really.....well......normal!  Just a sound down to earth guy.


----------



## rksquire (Nov 2, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I got the impression that Lee couldn't really be arsed with Crossfield at times.
		
Click to expand...

I got the impression that Lee just couldn't be bothered (generally) at times - nothing really to do with MC


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 2, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			m

One if the comments from crossfield is " that's not a very good advert for FOOTJOY "
		
Click to expand...

No he doesn't


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 2, 2015)

I watched the vids on the train on Friday. In one of vids the discussion come up and crossfield me exact words mentioned FOOTJOY when Lee said the squeak was doing his head in


----------



## RGDave (Nov 2, 2015)

Back to the OP Q?

I think a Pro would destroy my course (ex course).

Can't see them missing the green on any but two of the par 4s.
Chipping/putting for eagle on the par 5s.

The only issue could be the par 3s. One is easy, the others...hmm... I could see the odd bogey.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 2, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			I watched the vids on the train on Friday. In one of vids the discussion come up and crossfield me exact words mentioned FOOTJOY when Lee said the squeak was doing his head in
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't Crossfied it was coach Lockey who said it.

It was funny though as they were squeaky shoes.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 2, 2015)

Locky is a lot less jarring than crossfield , but the putting "my" in every sentence is getting boring and almost giving Locky a mini-me appearance

Pimpmygrind, floopmyshot, lagmyput.... Bla bla bla


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Locky is a lot less jarring than crossfield , but the putting "my" in every sentence is getting boring and almost giving Locky a mini-me appearance

Pimpmygrind, floopmyshot, lagmyput.... Bla bla bla
		
Click to expand...

The "watch me walk my putt in" is getting a bit boring aswell.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 2, 2015)

Well here's my take on it having watched the first 4 parts so far.
I'm a fan of Westwood as I have always thought he's pretty down to earth and straight. I have never heard of Crossfield until this.

From what I can gauge, Crossfield and his equally as annoying cameraman/commentator have managed to get in with the unfortunate competition winners I'm guessing, and completely ruining it for them in the process. 

I find Crossfield and pal super annoying and disrespectful to Westwood. They don't know him well enough for the type of rubbish they're coming out with and it's certainly not funny or impressive in my book.
Westwood does very well to take it in good spirit and as a previous poster says on here, he's probably got his responsibilities/sponsors in mind. Had there been no cameras involved I think Westwood would have told the pair of them to do one.

All in all, I'm flabbergasted by this Crossfield character and his sidekick. What a completely annoying fella he is. If I had a round with him I think I'd quit golf.

Well done Westwood for putting up with them and going along with it - in most parts.

.. I suppose I could have got Westwood wrong and he may be full of praise at the end of the round. We'll see.


----------



## Mark1751 (Nov 3, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			Well here's my take on it having watched the first 4 parts so far.
I'm a fan of Westwood as I have always thought he's pretty down to earth and straight. I have never heard of Crossfield until this.

From what I can gauge, Crossfield and his equally as annoying cameraman/commentator have managed to get in with the unfortunate competition winners I'm guessing, and completely ruining it for them in the process. 

I find Crossfield and pal super annoying and disrespectful to Westwood. They don't know him well enough for the type of rubbish they're coming out with and it's certainly not funny or impressive in my book.
Westwood does very well to take it in good spirit and as a previous poster says on here, he's probably got his responsibilities/sponsors in mind. Had there been no cameras involved I think Westwood would have told the pair of them to do one.

All in all, I'm flabbergasted by this Crossfield character and his sidekick. What a completely annoying fella he is. If I had a round with him I think I'd quit golf.

Well done Westwood for putting up with them and going along with it - in most parts.

.. I suppose I could have got Westwood wrong and he may be full of praise at the end of the round. We'll see.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you say he ruined it for the competition winners? They didn't look or sound annoyed on the video, no comments were heard on tape? 

The reason he was playing with him was because both are sponsored by your golf travel. 

I though it was a good vlog - showed LW to be a decent guy who like to have a bit of fun, and yes MC can get annoying but you now that before you watch it yes?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

I watched a couple of the vlogs when they were following the pros round when he was in Turkey recently.  And I'm sure Shane Lowry gave them the skunk eye and kind of asked them what they were whispering about.  But having said that also saw his interview with Gmac and that was very good. But that could be down to the fact Gmac is a great guy and is possibly more 'tolerant'.

I think Lee was gritting his teeth a bit as he is well aware of his sponsor responsibilities. But I can guess what he was saying in private to his fellow pros.

Agree with a lot on here, he can come across a bit 'hard work' at times on the vlogs and he seems to be trying too hard. And all that '.....my....' is getting repetitive and annoying.  Said it before, I think he is the best coach on you tube and the first person I'd like a lesson with.  Just not 100% sure I'd want to have a pint with him afterwards.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 3, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I got the impression that Lee couldn't really be arsed with Crossfield at times.
		
Click to expand...

not just me then. Thought Westwood looked completely disinterested for the main part that I watched. I quite like Crossfield, met him and had a chat whilst he was doing his review of Belle Dune, but Westy just didn't seem to want to be there.


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 3, 2015)

Couldn't bare to sit thought part 1, let alone the other parts! What a complete idiot MC is, in my opinion! Came across as really childish along with his camera wielding pal. Much prefer Finch & Shiels.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

J5MBF said:



			Couldn't bare to sit thought part 1, let alone the other parts! What a complete idiot MC is, in my opinion! Came across as really childish along with his camera wielding pal. Much prefer Finch & Shiels.
		
Click to expand...

During my limited exposure to the vloggers Finch and Sheils both seem to be likeable than others - seen the odd vid with MC and just something about him that I think would put people off him


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			During my limited exposure to the vloggers Finch and Sheils both seem to be likeable than others - seen the odd vid with MC and just something about him that I think would put people off him
		
Click to expand...

Completelty agree!!


----------



## drewster (Nov 3, 2015)

Saw Part 6 last night and thought it was excellent . Also saw the Westwood interview with MC at the Turkish Airlines (which he wouldn't have done if he didn't like them) which was also very good. and just to clarify I'm fully aware that he wears FJ shoes but they sounded so bad that they could have easily been made by his sponsor !!!  I do agree with others that MC can come across as a bit of a "hampton" but i am a fan of Coach Lockey, i find him genuinely amusing and he doesn't have to try whereas MC , IMHO, just tries too hard at times.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

drewster said:



			Saw Part 6 last night and thought it was excellent . Also saw the Westwood interview with MC at the Turkish Airlines (*which he wouldn't have done if he didn't like them*) which was also very good. and just to clarify I'm fully aware that he wears FJ shoes but they sounded so bad that they could have easily been made by his sponsor !!!  I do agree with others that MC can come across as a bit of a "hampton" but i am a fan of Coach Lockey, i find him genuinely amusing and he doesn't have to try whereas MC , IMHO, just tries too hard at times.
		
Click to expand...

I think he would have had to have done the interview.  ISM/Chubby Chandler are one of the main sponsors of the Turkish open, and Westwood is an ISM client.  There is obviously a big push to get the you tubers involved in tournament, last year Finch and Shiels were there and Me and My Golf have been there for the last 2 years. I know Chubby who runs ISM is very keen to use social media to promote these kind of things. 

So I expect as part of the players responsibilities and appearance fee they had to talk to these you tubers.  Which is why Crossfield and Me and My Golf got access to all these stars, including interviews with Rory.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mark1751 said:



			Why do you say he ruined it for the competition winners? They didn't look or sound annoyed on the video, no comments were heard on tape? 

The reason he was playing with him was because both are sponsored by your golf travel. 

I though it was a good vlog - showed LW to be a decent guy who like to have a bit of fun, and yes MC can get annoying but you now that before you watch it yes?
		
Click to expand...

I did say it was my take on things. The competition winners were hardly in any conversation with them. 

I also said I'd never heard of MC before this so I didn't know how annoying he was.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 3, 2015)

drewster said:



			Saw Part 6 last night and thought it was excellent . Also saw the Westwood interview with MC at the Turkish Airlines (which he wouldn't have done if he didn't like them) which was also very good. and just to clarify I'm fully aware that he wears FJ shoes but they sounded so bad that they could have easily been made by his sponsor !!!  I do agree with others that MC can come across as a bit of a "hampton" but i am a fan of Coach Lockey, i find him genuinely amusing and he doesn't have to try whereas MC , IMHO, just tries too hard at times.
		
Click to expand...

Coach Lockey is a good guy and I have met him a few times as hes a pro at Twires course East Devon[lovely course to play].
I was talking to him in the summer and he mentioned then that Crossfield was going on to bigger and better things and he hoped Mark would be able to employ him in the future,which remains to be seen.

I believe after watching all 6 Lee would have knocked him out or walked off if he had not had to do all the promotional stuff.
Lee just seems a nice guy who would get on with 99% of people.

He has no etiquette and it seems all about him on the golf course but having met him and having a lesson with him he is actually a very nice guy who really knows his stuff.

Great interview with G Mac and one of the Asian guys at the Turkish Open.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Coach Lockey is a good guy and I have met him a few times as hes a pro at Twires course East Devon[lovely course to play].
I was talking to him in the summer and he mentioned then that Crossfield was going on to bigger and better things and he hoped Mark would be able to employ him in the future,which remains to be seen.

I believe after watching all 6 Lee would have knocked him out or walked off if he had not had to do all the promotional stuff.
Lee just seems a nice guy who would get on with 99% of people.

He has no etiquette and it seems all about him on the golf course but having met him and having a lesson with him he is actually a very nice guy who really knows his stuff.

Great interview with G Mac and one of the Asian guys at the Turkish Open.
		
Click to expand...

Was it your lesson that was blogged and you put it up here some time ago?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Was it your lesson that was blogged and you put it up here some time ago?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was.
Mark was totally different during the lesson to his demeanour on the course.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes it was.
Mark was totally different during the lesson to his demeanour on the course.
		
Click to expand...


For sure but even then I think he asks you (or for sure in other lesson blogs) a lot of questions... I dont want you to show off about how much you know by showing the camera what I might not know... just tell me what I need to know. Its not a weeing competition. I think if I were to have a lesson from him I would want the cameras turned off! 

Anyhow, he showed others the way with the whole youtube golf thing. I really liked him prior to him becoming a joke thing (4/5 years ago).

I was told a story the other day. A pro was playing in a comp and the winner would get a holiday. Mike from GM brought Crossfield along and he was in the middle of the fairway playing the fool, filming and slowing everything down while others pros who were trying to play golf and win a holiday were kept waiting on the tee. I understand that Mike got quite a verbal kicking from the playing pros for bringing the show monkey along with him.


----------



## LincolnShep (Nov 3, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or he just thought Crossfield was a cock?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - I doubt he would be the first!


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 3, 2015)

I quite like him...wouldn't fancy playing behind him though.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow! 

For anybody wanting a quick idea of how Westwood feels about the 2 of them then watch Part 5 from 1min 50secs and that brief little chat.
It's embarrassing how bad Crossfield and chum are.

Big respect to Westwood for remaining composed for the round with those 2 jokers. Above and beyond Lee.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 3, 2015)

Some of the comments from you lot are laughable. It was obviously a fun day of golf. Westwood seems to have a very dry sense of humour and was definitely playing along with it and Crossfield and Lockey were having a laugh as they played.

I can understand that Mark's approach my not be everyone's cup of tea, but making assumptions as to what Westwood and the others were really thinking from a YouTube video is bizarre.


----------



## Mozza73 (Nov 3, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			Wow! 

For anybody wanting a quick idea of how Westwood feels about the 2 of them then watch Part 5 from 1min 50secs and that brief little chat.
It's embarrassing how bad Crossfield and chum are.

Big respect to Westwood for remaining composed for the round with those 2 jokers. Above and beyond Lee.
		
Click to expand...


Did he run over your dog or something?

Honestly there is some guff being spouted on this thread, Crossfield doesn't appeal to everyone but nowhere in these videos is he out of line or disrespectful to Westwood.

Seriously, chill out.


----------



## Mozza73 (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Some of the comments from you lot are laughable. It was obviously a fun day of golf. Westwood seems to have a very dry sense of humour and was definitely playing along with it and Crossfield and Lockey were having a laugh as they played.

I can understand that Mark's approach my not be everyone's cup of tea, but making assumptions as to what Westwood and the others were really thinking from a YouTube video is bizarre.
		
Click to expand...


/\  This.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mozza73 said:



			Did he run over your dog or something?

Honestly there is some guff being spouted on this thread, Crossfield doesn't appeal to everyone but nowhere in these videos is he out of line or disrespectful to Westwood.

Seriously, chill out.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly - I've never owned a dog. 

B -  No guff from me. The videos amount to about 2 hours I'm guessing, which is a pretty large chunk of a round of golf so gives a true representation of the round and assumptions can be made from that.
Nowhere did they say to the other 2 anything more than "good putt". Nowhere did Westwood seem to enjoy their company. 
Yes he's dry, but to me he was clearly annoyed with the pair of them. I believe it's you and Woody who can't interpret what's going on. 
Crossfield answers a question to a YouTube comment saying he's not nervous when playing with a pro. Maybe he should be as his pally act with someone he's just met makes him look like a bigger arse than he already is. 

Oh and D - I'm perfectly chilled thanks.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mozza73 said:



			Did he run over your dog or something?

Honestly there is some guff being spouted on this thread, Crossfield doesn't appeal to everyone but nowhere in these videos is he out of line or disrespectful to Westwood.

Seriously, chill out.
		
Click to expand...


The only person who needs to "chill out" is you! This is a forum, its where people express their view. No one has got out of their box, people have simply stated what they have seen... If your a fanboy then say that but don't tell other what they should and should not say.




woody69 said:



			Some of the comments from you lot are laughable.
		
Click to expand...

It is human nature to try and perceive what others are thinking and their reactions to that... You see what you see, you may be missing what others see. Not laughable though is it?! Its perception. More of us seem to see it than you in this case....


----------



## Twire (Nov 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Coach Lockey is a good guy and I have met him a few times as hes a pro at Twires course East Devon[lovely course to play].
I was talking to him in the summer and he mentioned then that Crossfield was going on to bigger and better things and he hoped Mark would be able to employ him in the future,which remains to be seen.
		
Click to expand...


It's already happened Tony, Matt (Coach Lockey) left 3 weeks ago to join him full time. He's already done a week in Portugal and a week in Turkey since he left.


----------



## Mozza73 (Nov 3, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			Firstly - I've never owned a dog. 

B -  No guff from me. The videos amount to about 2 hours I'm guessing, which is a pretty large chunk of a round of golf so gives a true representation of the round and assumptions can be made from that.
Nowhere did they say to the other 2 anything more than "good putt". Nowhere did Westwood seem to enjoy their company. 
Yes he's dry, but to me he was clearly annoyed with the pair of them. I believe it's you and Woody who can't interpret what's going on. 
Crossfield answers a question to a YouTube comment saying he's not nervous when playing with a pro. Maybe he should be as his pally act with someone he's just met makes him look like a bigger arse than he already is. 

Oh and D - I'm perfectly chilled thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Where is he clearly annoyed with the pair of them? I'm sorry I'm just not seeing it. You have clearly adopted some faux outrage on behalf of someone who seems none-plussed and behaving no differently to how he acts with anyone else, he's giving help and tips to some of the party, and he's exchanging friendly sarcastic banter with the teaching Pro.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

Twire said:



			It's already happened Tony, Matt (Coach Lockey) left 3 weeks ago to join him full time. He's already done a week in Portugal and a week in Turkey since he left.
		
Click to expand...


What is the bigger and better thing then? More of the same, or something we will see in the future? 

Will Lockey be missed at your club? Was he a good pro there?


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mozza73 said:



			Where is he clearly annoyed with the pair of them? I'm sorry I'm just not seeing it. You have clearly adopted some faux outrage on behalf of someone who seems none-plussed and behaving no differently to how he acts with anyone else, he's giving help and tips to some of the party, and he's exchanging friendly sarcastic banter with the teaching Pro.
		
Click to expand...

We'll agree to disagree. 

As Alex says, it's a forum. 

It's easy for me to see the relationship strain but maybe I have different standards of how to go on in life and how to act than you do.

Oh and ps. I think you might need to chill out.


----------



## Mozza73 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			The only person who needs to "chill out" is you! This is a forum, its where people express their view. No one has got out of their box, people have simply stated what they have seen... If your a fanboy then say that but don't tell other what they should and should not say.

It is human nature to try and perceive what others are thinking and their reactions to that... You see what you see, you may be missing what others see. Not laughable though is it?! Its perception. More of us seem to see it than you in this case....
		
Click to expand...

No he just happens to share the same view as you  And calling me a fanboy is hardly helping your case now is it?

Crossfield is a marmite character , I get that, but making out that Westwood was having some sort of titanic struggle to tolerate Crossfield and his buddy is pure conjecture from those who obviously have an axe to grind about him.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mozza73 said:



*those who obviously have an axe to grind about him*.
		
Click to expand...

Never ever seen/heard/met the bloke until I read this link yesterday and watched the videos. 
Took an instant dislike to him... believe it or not!


----------



## Twire (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			What is the bigger and better thing then? More of the same, or something we will see in the future? 

Will Lockey be missed at your club? Was he a good pro there?
		
Click to expand...

I don't have details of the "bigger and better things" that Tony quoted, but I imagine it will be a progression of what he's doing now.

I've known Matt for probably 15 years from his junior days at Woodbury Park GC, he is a nice lad and will be missed at East Devon GC. He was a good assistant pro there but still learning his trade, I think he probably left a year or two early. I'm sure he'll do well working as Crossfields side kick, but I do hope he doesn't become Crossfields stooge.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mozza73 said:



			No he just happens to share the same view as you  And calling me a fanboy is hardly helping your case now is it?

Crossfield is a marmite character , I get that, but making out that Westwood was having some sort of titanic struggle to tolerate Crossfield and his buddy is *pure conjecture* from those who obviously have an axe to grind about him.
		
Click to expand...

Now your getting it!! Have a little look at the whole rest of this thread and the comments on the youtube videos... your the only guy missing the... Lets call it strain. You just might not have an eye for this kind of thing. 

What I actually said was "if you are a fanboy" .... 

This matters more to you than it does to me... These are perceptions. Who really cares, but if we want to talk about it... its a forum.


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm quite grateful to the likes of Crossfield, Shiels and co. While my wife is watching Grand Designs or some other drab property programme at least I have a lot of choice of alternative viewing for my favourite hobby and the best part is it is absolutely free.


----------



## drewster (Nov 3, 2015)

You can take from it what you want but arguing over each others own interpretations is a little silly. Only Lee knows how he felt about them but by the end it certainly looked like he enjoyed the banter..from my perspective anyway. Crossfield himself admits that he's a marmite character and in another Vlog said that at school he needed to be quick on his toes to run away when required !!!  This particular Vlog is like Lemon Party, you can't unsee it once you've seen it but you can choose to move on and not go back to MC and C. As a self confessed Coach Lockey "fanboy" i'll be back


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

drewster said:



			You can take from it what you want but arguing over each others own interpretations is a little silly. Only Lee knows how he felt about them but by the end it certainly looked like he enjoyed the banter..from my perspective anyway. Crossfield himself admits that he's a marmite character and in another Vlog said that at school he needed to be quick on his toes to run away when required !!!  This particular Vlog is like Lemon Party, you can't unsee it once you've seen it but you can choose to move on and not go back to MC and C. As a self confessed Coach Lockey "fanboy" i'll be back
		
Click to expand...


Is someone put it on youtube... "who is this Westwood guy anyway. I bet he does not even have an army!"


----------



## woody69 (Nov 3, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			Never ever seen/heard/met the bloke until I read this link yesterday and watched the videos. 
Took an instant dislike to him... believe it or not!
		
Click to expand...

You took an "instant dislike" to someone you have never met or engaged with based on an entertainment video on YouTube? Are you as judgmental to everyone you meet (or don't meet) in life?


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			You took an "instant dislike" to someone you have never met or engaged with based on an entertainment video on YouTube? Are you as judgmental to everyone you meet (or don't meet) in life?
		
Click to expand...


Woody, everyone is... Surly you put things on on the TV and think "nope, i am not going to enjoy this" turn it off and never watch it again?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

Twire said:



			I don't have details of the "bigger and better things" that Tony quoted, but I imagine it will be a progression of what he's doing now.

I've known Matt for probably 15 years from his junior days at Woodbury Park GC, he is a nice lad and will be missed at East Devon GC. He was a good assistant pro there but still learning his trade, I think he probably left a year or two early. *I'm sure he'll do well working as Crossfields side kick, but I do hope he doesn't become Crossfields stooge*.
		
Click to expand...

I think he will need to step up to the plate and as you say, not just be Crossfield's straight man so to speak.  In all the other duos on You Tube (M&MG and Shiels/Finch) they work as a partnership and complement each other.  Not sure Crossfield could do that, but happy to be proved wrong. 

To be honest out of all of Crossfield's posse think Buzza comes across as the best. I see him and Pickard are having a match off with Shiels/Finch through the Pinseekerz thing which should be good. I know social media always goes on about Shiels/Finch V Crossfield/Locky, but doubt that will happen as not sure if Crossfields ego will let it.  But great to see other you tubers collarborating as I think that is the way forwards.

Kind of think Shiels/Finch are leading the way now and innovating more on what they are doing on You Tube.  Crossfield's videos are all a bit samey, where as the quest for the Open thing is exciting, despite my initial skepticism. Plus the move to the new studios seems to be good for them.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			It is human nature to try and perceive what others are thinking and their reactions to that... You see what you see, you may be missing what others see. Not laughable though is it?! Its perception. More of us seem to see it than you in this case....
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I am failing to see (or understand), why people feel the need to come up with some odd assumption that Westwood is fed up with Mark Crossfield and his behaviour and Crossfield is obviously some kind of annoying bellend, who they now instantly dislike. It's laughable that people are forming such opinions from this cut down footage. Why are people so quick to judge? I guess that is what saddens me the most with comments like this. Oh and I'm not sure that the sample of people replying to this thread is enough evidence to assume your opinion of what Westwood may or may not be feeling towards Mark is particularly worthy of much.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 3, 2015)

Had crossfield acted like the other two players it would have been like watching paint dry. 

He acts the maggot for entertainment value. At his own expense most of the time. He knows he is acting the fool but it is a youtube video for fun. 

If he was playing in a monthly medal on his own I am sure he would behave much differently. 

Westwood would surely know before hand what he is like. In fact he seemed to not take him on when he felt like he was getting too much. He did enjoy having a few barbs at him. Pretty sure he wouldn't enjoy playing with him everyday mind you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2015)

Is Crossfield not just playing a part for the cameras? If he was dull and monotone then his popularity would not have taken off. As it is he has made a name for himself and part of that is due to his character. From what people say his one on one lessons are very, very good and he is a different person. This is showbiz and he needs to play up in order to be noticed and to be different. 

Youtube is massive now, my daughter recently went to a concert / event of two Youtubers. I still don't know what they do but the place was sold out and she loved it. The world is moving on and Crossfield has picked up on this. Well done him.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Woody, everyone is... Surly you put things on on the TV and think "nope, i am not going to enjoy this" turn it off and never watch it again?
		
Click to expand...

Not enjoying something on the TV and deciding it isn't for you isn't the same as deciding you don't like the person you are watching. Perhaps I am in the minority then, but I prefer to give someone the benefit of the doubt before forming an opinion of them and I try my best to not assume my feelings are necessarily the same as others, like people are doing here with Westwood.


----------



## Mozza73 (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Not enjoying something on the TV and deciding it isn't for you isn't the same as deciding you don't like the person you are watching. Perhaps I am in the minority then, but I prefer to give someone the benefit of the doubt before forming an opinion of them and I try my best to not assume my feelings are necessarily the same as others, like people are doing here with Westwood.
		
Click to expand...

We clearly don't "have an eye for this sort of thing"


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			You took an "instant dislike" to someone you have never met or engaged with based on an entertainment video on YouTube? Are you as judgmental to everyone you meet (or don't meet) in life?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say after the first video I'd made my mind up. 
His whole demeanor led me to that conclusion. That's generally all it takes me to make my mind up. I'm all up for it being changed too and have on many occasion, but can't imagine it being the case with this guy.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Had crossfield acted like the other two players it would have been like watching paint dry. 

He acts the maggot for entertainment value. At his own expense most of the time. He knows he is acting the fool but it is a youtube video for fun. 

If he was playing in a monthly medal on his own I am sure he would behave much differently. 

Westwood would surely know before hand what he is like. In fact he seemed to not take him on when he felt like he was getting too much. He did enjoy having a few barbs at him. Pretty sure he wouldn't enjoy playing with him everyday mind you.
		
Click to expand...

Gary I didn't watch the video for entertainment. If I'd wanted entertaining I'd have watched somebody funny or a movie.
I watched it to see how Westwood got on, on a course I've played many times. I watched it purely interested in that point so I wasn't bothered about anyone acting the maggot. 

Fair enough you obviously wanted entertaining but that highlights the fact that we're all different and we watch things for different reasons and see different things.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mozza73 said:



			We clearly don't "have an eye for this sort of thing"
		
Click to expand...

We're probably just more self-righteous than everyone else.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 3, 2015)

They act like complete children in every video - what is all the Rink my Dink & up my down Cr*p? you adults talk like adults.

I watch their videos because i like the courses they are playing etc. 

Fair play to them for turning this into a business, but they are so infuriating.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 3, 2015)

in addition, how boring is this golf course they are playing?


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Not enjoying something on the TV and deciding it isn't for you isn't the same as deciding you don't like the person you are watching. Perhaps I am in the minority then, but I prefer to give someone the benefit of the doubt before forming an opinion of them and I try my best to not assume my feelings are necessarily the same as others, like people are doing here with Westwood.
		
Click to expand...

The whole thing is summed up for me in Part 5:
Crossfield asks him a question about Turkey/Portugal and is left with a bit of egg on his face (fair enough, no harm done)
Westwood takes the pee a bit for not knowing
Crossfield and chum make an embarrassing joke out of it with lots of loud giggles (presumably for the good of the video!!) and Westwood looks away not cracking a smile (presumably and hopefully thinking, I'd love to whack these tossers). 
Crossfields chum then says (away from Westwood) - having bants with Westwood there. 

Just unfunny, annoying little no marks. How's that for an assumption and a formed opinion on someone?

They don't know Westwood yet they're acting like one of his good friends where anything goes. If somebody did that to me I'd think the guy was a crank, never mind if I was Lee Westwood.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			in addition, how boring is this golf course they are playing?
		
Click to expand...

Very, Mendie. 

Vastly over-rated in my opinion. Don't get it at all.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			Very, Mendie. 

Vastly over-rated in my opinion. Don't get it at all.
		
Click to expand...


The Colt course is better, more interesting and tougher. The Filly course is pretty mundane. The issue with Close House is also about the experience of the whole place, not just the course. In this part of the world it is the standout set up. Not the stand out course but the whole package is very well put together.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Colt course is better, more interesting and tougher. The Filly course is pretty mundane. The issue with Close House is also about the experience of the whole place, not just the course. In this part of the world it is the standout set up. Not the stand out course but the whole package is very well put together.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with most of that too Lord. They make you feel special up there and the little touches are very well done.

Rockliffe is much the same and will continue to get better and better over the years.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 3, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			(presumably and hopefully thinking, I'd love to whack these tossers).
		
Click to expand...

Now you're just inventing how one person perceives another person and then getting annoyed by what you've come up with.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Now you're just inventing how one person perceives another person and then getting annoyed by what you've come up with. 

Click to expand...

mmm Ok, Jim :mmm:


----------



## GB72 (Nov 3, 2015)

I have watched quite a few Crossfield videos. Always reminds me a bit of a golfing Timmy Mallett. Not really for me.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 3, 2015)

Everyone knows what they are going to get when watching a crossfield video. If they don't then they soon find out. 

He doesn't force people to watch. 

I don't watch all his videos as there is too many and he does grate a bit but I know exactly what I am in for when I do. 

Mark pretends that everything is the funniest thing in the world and he always has to been seen to be having amazing 'bantz'.  Tbf to him, he treats everyone the same. His buddies and Lee so you can't accuse him of treating Lee any differently. In this case, Lee is the performing monkey and mark is trying to extract as much as he can for his own gain. That is a big part of his job.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Everyone knows what they are going to get when watching a crossfield video. If they don't then they soon find out. 

He doesn't force people to watch. 

I don't watch all his videos as there is too many and he does grate a bit but I know exactly what I am in for when I do. 

Mark pretends that everything is the funniest thing in the world and he always has to been seen to be having amazing 'bantz'.  Tbf to him, he treats everyone the same. His buddies and Lee so you can't accuse him of treating Lee any differently. In this case, Lee is the performing monkey and mark is trying to extract as much as he can for his own gain. That is a big part of his job.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			Agree with most of that too Lord. They make you feel special up there and the little touches are very well done.

Rockliffe is much the same and will continue to get better and better over the years.
		
Click to expand...


I'm hoping to play Rockcliffe next year as your comments mirror what I have heard. Probably off the yellows mind as I hear it is a long old haul.

One other thing to add to the MC debate. My 15yr old watches MC videos and thinks he is great. Multiply that across the Youtube medium. MC is tapping into a new generation of golfers in a way that they like. Not in newspaper or magazine articles but on social media in a way people like to view it. Sponsors, and so tournament directors love this new media and MC is right at the top in this field in golf. He wont care about old duffers moaning about him, they are not his market, nor the sponsors. He is a very smart cookie, whether by intention or not.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 3, 2015)

May be opening the debate too much but I do now have a concern as to where a number of youtube 'stars' now stand in relation to reviewing gear. Time was that they were everyday golf pros posting what appeared to be honest gear reviews that often when contrary to the cagey, nothing is bad these days view of the established print media. 

From what I see now they have become a part of the establishment themselves now with free gear sent to review, invites to events, invites to launches and the reviews seem to reflect this. What was once a great alternative to establishment golf media views that could be given with no rellliance on the continued support of manufacturers seems to have disappeared and that is a pity.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm hoping to play Rockcliffe next year as your comments mirror what I have heard. Probably off the yellows mind as I hear it is a long old haul.

One other thing to add to the MC debate. My 15yr old watches MC videos and thinks he is great. Multiply that across the Youtube medium. MC is tapping into a new generation of golfers in a way that they like. Not in newspaper or magazine articles but on social media in a way people like to view it. Sponsors, and so tournament directors love this new media and MC is right at the top in this field in golf. He wont care about old duffers moaning about him, they are not his market, nor the sponsors. He is a very smart cookie, whether by intention or not.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not an old duffer - I am 28 and he's not tapping into me!  
I understand what you say though and I must add that I was mightily impressed by his game. Very nice swing and effortless. No messing about either (golf swing only!). 

As for Rockliffe, if you're not a big hitter then most certainly play off the yellows as you're right, it's a long course. 
I always want to play the longest course I can for some reason, despite not classing myself as a big hitter, but I've learnt that if I'm playing well then it doesn't matter what the distance is, I can still score. So it's a test against myself. 

I really like Rockliffe and would consider being a member if I lived closer. For what it currently lacks, it more than makes up for it in overall quality (tee boxes, fairways, greens, just general upkeep of the place). It's always in great condition and still on its own right up there with the best at present. 
In 15 years time with a few hundred more trees and definition, it will be simply superb. 

Let me know how you find it.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

GB72 said:



			May be opening the debate too much but I do now have a concern as to where a number of youtube 'stars' now stand in relation to reviewing gear. Time was that they were everyday golf pros posting what appeared to be honest gear reviews that often when contrary to the cagey, nothing is bad these days view of the established print media. 

From what I see now they have become a part of the establishment themselves now with free gear sent to review, invites to events, invites to launches and the reviews seem to reflect this. What was once a great alternative to establishment golf media views that could be given with no rellliance on the continued support of manufacturers seems to have disappeared and that is a pity.
		
Click to expand...


The OEMs have closed any loop to an honest review. When did you last see a poor review? If they say ANYTHING slightly negative they risk never getting equipment from that company again. Even our hosts here are guided very carefully on what they can and cannot say. The reviews now are just a run down of what the OEMs have said. The likes of Golf Monthly have staff and rent to pay and a huge amount of that is done with advertising. If brand X takes out a big add in GM they also _expect_ friendly reviews. 

Only thing to do is find out for your self what the kit is like.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

GB72 said:



			May be opening the debate too much but I do now have a concern as to where a number of youtube 'stars' now stand in relation to reviewing gear. Time was that they were everyday golf pros posting what appeared to be honest gear reviews that often when contrary to the cagey, nothing is bad these days view of the established print media. 

From what I see now they have become a part of the establishment themselves now with free gear sent to review, invites to events, invites to launches and the reviews seem to reflect this. What was once a great alternative to establishment golf media views that could be given with no rellliance on the continued support of manufacturers seems to have disappeared and that is a pity.
		
Click to expand...

Hi GB

I've always took those review things as a good way to see the new gear and get it explained to you, rather than watching it for an opinion.
After all, I've never bought golf kit based on a review without trying it myself.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			The OEMs have closed any loop to an honest review. When did you last see a poor review? If they say ANYTHING slightly negative they risk never getting equipment from that company again. Even our hosts here are guided very carefully on what they can and cannot say. The reviews not are just a run down of what the OEMs have said. The likes of Golf Monthly have staff and rent to pay and a huge amount of that is done with advertising. If brand X takes out a big add in GM they also _expect_ friendly reviews. 

Only thing to do is find out for your self what the kit is like.
		
Click to expand...

True enough but in the early days of youtube you had people getting the kit themselves and reviewing it and so they were outside of the loop and were free to comment without fear of losing out. Sadly that seems to have disappeared as the popular youtube personalities are absorbed into the same routine of freebie review kit and press junkets as everyone else.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 3, 2015)

GB72 said:



			May be opening the debate too much but I do now have a concern as to where a number of youtube 'stars' now stand in relation to reviewing gear. Time was that they were everyday golf pros posting what appeared to be honest gear reviews that often when contrary to the cagey, nothing is bad these days view of the established print media. 

From what I see now they have become a part of the establishment themselves now with free gear sent to review, invites to events, invites to launches and the reviews seem to reflect this. What was once a great alternative to establishment golf media views that could be given with no rellliance on the continued support of manufacturers seems to have disappeared and that is a pity.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, and probably why MikeH was savvy enough to get Finch and Shiels on board. We all know that at some time in the future print media will fizzle out, there is so much content available online for free that even paid for digital media is heading the same way. Which is a shame, as the quality will drop but it will be free..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm hoping to play Rockcliffe next year as your comments mirror what I have heard. Probably off the yellows mind as I hear it is a long old haul.

One other thing to add to the MC debate. My 15yr old watches MC videos and thinks he is great. Multiply that across the Youtube medium. MC is tapping into a new generation of golfers in a way that they like. Not in newspaper or magazine articles but on social media in a way people like to view it. Sponsors, and so tournament directors love this new media and MC is right at the top in this field in golf. He wont care about old duffers moaning about him, they are not his market, nor the sponsors. He is a very smart cookie, whether by intention or not.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with almost everything. Apart from the fact that Me and My Golf have 40 odd thousand more subscribers than Crossfield. So they are the daddies.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 3, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			The whole thing is summed up for me in Part 5:
Crossfield asks him a question about Turkey/Portugal and is left with a bit of egg on his face (fair enough, no harm done)
Westwood takes the pee a bit for not knowing
Crossfield and chum make an embarrassing joke out of it with lots of loud giggles (presumably for the good of the video!!) and Westwood looks away not cracking a smile (presumably and hopefully thinking, I'd love to whack these tossers). 
Crossfields chum then says (away from Westwood) - having bants with Westwood there. 

Just unfunny, annoying little no marks. How's that for an assumption and a formed opinion on someone?

They don't know Westwood yet they're acting like one of his good friends where anything goes. If somebody did that to me I'd think the guy was a crank, never mind if I was Lee Westwood.
		
Click to expand...

Egg on his face? Because Lee said, "I won it 6 years ago. See you've done your research". It was obviously a sarcastic response from Lee to make Crossfield look silly in a friendly "banter" kind of way. It's what people do when they are having fun. I rib my mates and they do it to me all the time when things like happen. Lockey then points the same thing out to Mark by belittling him again. There is no malice in it. It's just all good deprecating / sarcastic humour.

You can see the difference in their interactions between the first video to the last. Lee is obviously giving more back and they are all getting along. You have no idea what isn't recorded as the video obviously cuts between shots either. They could have been chatting quietly and getting on like a house on fire!

Did you see video 6 where Westwood stamps down on Crossfield's putting line on the 18th? He didn't smile then either, so it must have been a deliberate and malicious act because he was so fed up with Crossfield, or may be it was just all good light-hearted fun?

You didn't enjoy Mark Crossfields narration/style and that is fair enough, but deciding off the back of these short videos that you think he is a crank or a tosser and Westwood probably feels the same as you is laughable.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Exactly, and probably why MikeH was savvy enough to get Finch and Shiels on board. We all know that at some time in the future print media will fizzle out, there is so much content available online for free that even paid for digital media is heading the same way. Which is a shame, as the quality will drop but it will be free..
		
Click to expand...

Finch and Shields will be in the same boat though, cant say anything remotely controversial. I think we are seeing less reviews from all these people as all the can do is say the same thing hence the course vlogs, swing reviews and other being more prevalent now.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

GB72 said:



			May be opening the debate too much but I do now have a concern as to where a number of youtube 'stars' now stand in relation to reviewing gear. Time was that they were everyday golf pros posting what appeared to be honest gear reviews that often when contrary to the cagey, nothing is bad these days view of the established print media. 

From what I see now they have become a part of the establishment themselves now with free gear sent to review, invites to events, invites to launches and the reviews seem to reflect this. What was once a great alternative to establishment golf media views that could be given with no rellliance on the continued support of manufacturers seems to have disappeared and that is a pity.
		
Click to expand...

Crossfield did not give glowing reviews to the last Nike drivers and it kicked off a bit there. And to be fair to him he does tend to point out the truth that all drivers/irons will go much the same distance due to the restrictions put on them.  Where as Shiels does get a bit carried away with manufacturers claims a bit more. 

I think the only place you will get reviews and an honest appraisal/critique of all the so called 'tech' and what it actually does (or not as the case may be) where they are not frightened of upsetting manufacturers is mygolfspy nowadays. As mostly elsewhere you are getting rehashed press releases dressed up as a review. But to me Crossfield is relatively good in this area.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Egg on his face? Because Lee said, "I won it 6 years ago. See you've done your research". It was obviously a sarcastic response from Lee to make Crossfield look silly in a friendly "banter" kind of way. It's what people do when they are having fun. I rib my mates and they do it to me all the time when things like happen. Lockey then points the same thing out to Mark by belittling him again. There is no malice in it. It's just all good deprecating / sarcastic humour.

You can see the difference in their interactions between the first video to the last. Lee is obviously giving more back and they are all getting along. You have no idea what isn't recorded as the video obviously cuts between shots either. They could have been chatting quietly and getting on like a house on fire!

Did you see video 6 where Westwood stamps down on Crossfield's putting line on the 18th? He didn't smile then either, so it must have been a deliberate and malicious act because he was so fed up with Crossfield, or may be it was just all good light-hearted fun?

You didn't enjoy Mark Crossfields narration/style and that is fair enough, but deciding off the back of these short videos that you think he is a crank or a tosser and Westwood probably feels the same as you is laughable.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Crossfield did not give glowing reviews to the last Nike drivers and it kicked off a bit there. And to be fair to him he does tend to point out the truth that all drivers/irons will go much the same distance due to the restrictions put on them.  Where as Shiels does get a bit carried away with manufacturers claims a bit more.

I think the only place you will get reviews and an honest appraisal/critique of all the so called 'tech' and what it actually does (or not as the case may be) where they are not frightened of upsetting manufacturers is *mygolfspy* nowadays. As mostly you are getting rehashed press releases dressed up as a review. But to me Crossfield is relatively good in this area.
		
Click to expand...


Even the chap on mygolfspy has an agenda... While its not the same as the OEMs he is a little bit of a drama queen. I had a conversation with him the other day. He had made it clear is was regularly bullied and threatened by the OEMs, I asked him in what form this came, written or verbal. He told me "both". I asked him to show us rather than out these people without actually outing them and he cut our conversation short. If your going to say something... SAY IT!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 3, 2015)

They will all have their own brands that they will review and they will all be positive because if they had a negative I don't think they would post the vid.

I know Crossfield did question TM loft up campaign and I believe he was invited along to get fitted and he did loft up I believe for a while.

To answer your question Alex bigger and better things have already happened this year for Crossfield.

It looks like he is an ambassador for "your golf travel" and he has had big interviews already.
Playing with Lee is another perk.
He has also had a few holes with Luke and others at Bearwood so is being introduced to big names in the golfing world.

I must admit I would like him to tone it down a bit and I believe if someones not happy in the marketing structure they would tell him.

But after talking with Matt he did think Mark was going places[who knows how far though].


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Egg on his face? Because Lee said, "I won it 6 years ago. See you've done your research". It was obviously a sarcastic response from Lee to make Crossfield look silly in a friendly "banter" kind of way. It's what people do when they are having fun. I rib my mates and they do it to me all the time when things like happen. Lockey then points the same thing out to Mark by belittling him again. There is no malice in it. It's just all good deprecating / sarcastic humour.

You can see the difference in their interactions between the first video to the last. Lee is obviously giving more back and they are all getting along. You have no idea what isn't recorded as the video obviously cuts between shots either. They could have been chatting quietly and getting on like a house on fire!

Did you see video 6 where Westwood stamps down on Crossfield's putting line on the 18th? He didn't smile then either, so it must have been a deliberate and malicious act because he was so fed up with Crossfield, or may be it was just all good light-hearted fun?

You didn't enjoy Mark Crossfields narration/style and that is fair enough, but deciding off the back of these short videos that you think he is a crank or a tosser and Westwood probably feels the same as you is laughable.
		
Click to expand...

If you find that laughable then go ahead and laugh. You live longer apparently.

We clearly disagree and see things very differently. That's fine and I'm good with that :cheers:


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			They will all have their own brands that they will review and they will all be positive because if they had a negative I don't think they would post the vid.

I know Crossfield did question TM loft up campaign and I believe he was invited along to get fitted and he did loft up I believe for a while.

To answer your question Alex bigger and better things have already happened this year for Crossfield.

It looks like he is an ambassador for "your golf travel" and he has had big interviews already.
Playing with Lee is another perk.
He has also had a few holes with Luke and others at Bearwood so is being introduced to big names in the golfing world.

I must admit I would like him to tone it down a bit and I believe if someones not happy in the marketing structure they would tell him.

But after talking with Matt he did think Mark was going places[who knows how far though].
		
Click to expand...


Interesting stuff. So in this case a little more of the same but to a greater extent. He must have a diary full or he would not have been in a position to get Lockey to commit and leave his day job.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Agree with almost everything. Apart from the fact that Me and My Golf have 40 odd thousand more subscribers than Crossfield. So they are the daddies.

Click to expand...

Now those guys are impressive. Some very good videos and they are likeable chaps. *IMO*.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Interesting stuff. So in this case a little more of the same but to a greater extent. He must have a diary full or he would not have been in a position to get Lockey to commit and leave his day job.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that.

Matt was saying that Mark had things in the pipeline and if they came off he would employ him so off the back of this I would say it came off.

They are obviously very good friends and I don't believe Mark would take him on if he didn't have  work lined up.

I would say more of the same but with bigger names on better courses in the future.

He did seem to get on with Gmac quite well.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			He did seem to get on with Gmac quite well.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've just watched that interview. He was much better there.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			They will all have their own brands that they will review and they will all be positive because if they had a negative I don't think they would post the vid.

I know Crossfield did question TM loft up campaign and I believe he was invited along to get fitted and he did loft up I believe for a while.

To answer your question Alex bigger and better things have already happened this year for Crossfield.

It looks like he is an ambassador for "your golf travel" and he has had big interviews already.
Playing with Lee is another perk.
He has also had a few holes with Luke and others at Bearwood so is being introduced to big names in the golfing world.

I must admit I would like him to tone it down a bit and I believe if someones not happy in the marketing structure they would tell him.

*But after talking with Matt he did think Mark was going places*[who knows how far though].
		
Click to expand...

Well he would say that would't he if he was going to be employed by him


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			Yes I've just watched that interview. He was much better there.
		
Click to expand...

And to be fair, Gmac is one of the nicest people on tour from all I have seen of his dealings with the press/media.  So I suspect you need to be a total idiot to get the cold shoulder from him.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 3, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			If you find that laughable then go ahead and laugh. You live longer apparently.

We clearly disagree and see things very differently. That's fine and I'm good with that :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should watch this and see that Westwood appears to have no problem with Mark. They even talk about the Close House round a little

[video=youtube;LEBK44a5Wyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEBK44a5Wyo[/video]


----------



## moondogs (Nov 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			But after talking with Matt he did think Mark was going places[who knows how far though].
		
Click to expand...

I imagine his sidekick and employee probably would claim he was going places 

I enjoy watching Mark's videos and him playing with his regular cohorts. I think I prefer Coach Lockey to Mark, as Mark can kinda grate, but overall they play nice courses well and have a laugh while doing so. I can't really complain about that.

I did think that it took a long time for Westwood to 'warm' to them. As I say, I watch Mark's videos and I enjoy them, but I thought that perhaps he should have quit with the 'in-gags' of his vlogs, as none of the people there were reacting to them nor did they know what he was banging on about. Talking about Lee in a jokey way, off camera, whilst meant in a a humorous way, was just a bit disrespectful and might wind me up. I thought Lee ignored a lot of what they said, especially early on. 

Shane Lowry actually called them on it on an earlier vlog - he turned around after hearing an off camera comment and said "what?" and neither Mark nor Lockey responded!

In the end, Mark gets access to some top players, lives a life that many would be very jealous of, he can be frustrating but I enjoy watching his videos, so it was fun to see him playing with a top tour player.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Perhaps you should watch this and see that Westwood appears to have no problem with Mark. They even talk about the Close House round a little

[video=youtube;LEBK44a5Wyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEBK44a5Wyo[/video]
		
Click to expand...

When I watched this video I seriously thought Lee wanted to be somewhere else but his duties meant he had to do the vid.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



View attachment 17464

Click to expand...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Even the chap on mygolfspy has an agenda... While its not the same as the OEMs he is a little bit of a drama queen. I had a conversation with him the other day. He had made it clear is was regularly bullied and threatened by the OEMs, I asked him in what form this came, written or verbal. He told me "both". I asked him to show us rather than out these people without actually outing them and he cut our conversation short. If your going to say something... SAY IT!
		
Click to expand...

But on the other hand once you publicly accuse and name a big corporation of bullying you then you could be looking at a legal case.  That he probably thinks is worth the cost or hassle.  Plus mygolfspy must rely on the manufacturers to some extent to get access to their equipment.  And once you come out and name and shame companies then they could make it very difficult for them to get hold of any of their equipment.  Which would dent the credibility of what the site does in a big way.

You say you were asking him for proof he was getting bullied without showing you who it was then that becomes very tricky.  Bullying is a strong word with a lot of connotations, but it would not surprise me if the press officers of these big companies were on his case a bit.


----------



## Stuey01 (Nov 3, 2015)

Had a 3 hour lesson last December with Mark.  I found him to be very knowledgable, innovative in his use of technology (compared to other Pros I have had lessons from) and good company.  I really enjoyed it.
He definitely hams it up a bit in his videos, but thats where a lot of the entertainment is, otherwise it's just golf at a lower standard than we're used to seeing on TV.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			But on the other hand once you publicly accuse and name a big corporation of bullying you then you could be looking at a legal case.  That he probably thinks is worth the cost or hassle.  Plus mygolfspy must rely on the manufacturers to some extent to get access to their equipment.  And once you come out and name and shame companies then they could make it very difficult for them to get hold of any of their equipment.  Which would dent the credibility of what the site does in a big way.

You say you were asking him for proof he was getting bullied without showing you who it was then that becomes very tricky.  Bullying is a strong word with a lot of connotations, but it would not surprise me if the press officers of these big companies were on his case a bit.
		
Click to expand...


Yep, all true for sure. Mygolfspy try to do good things. It is a very strange industry. If coaches and teaching pros did a better job we would have more to talk about than equipment that is all to tolerance anyhow. We would rely on ourselves as players more perhaps.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			When I watched this video I seriously thought Lee wanted to be somewhere else but his duties meant he had to do the vid.
		
Click to expand...


The body language says it all....


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Perhaps you should watch this and see that Westwood appears to have no problem with Mark. They even talk about the Close House round a little

[video=youtube;LEBK44a5Wyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEBK44a5Wyo[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Wow Woody! If that video is your argument then I really have nothing to say. 

Can we give this up now? I have agreed to disagree a couple of times now.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			When I watched this video I seriously thought Lee wanted to be somewhere else but his duties meant he had to do the vid.
		
Click to expand...

Don't really understand where you got that from. I appreciate most professional sportsmen and women can't be bothered with the media and the last thing they want to do is give interviews rather than relax, but he seemed fairly happy and easy going to me, laughing and joking with his usual sarcastic responses at times. He wasn't being short and was quite friendly. 



Alex1975 said:



			The body language says it all....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the hand gesturing, smiling are a real give away... oh but, yeah he does cross his arms for a large proportion, so he must be being defensive and still thinking "oh this Crossfield is a tosser"


----------



## woody69 (Nov 3, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			Wow Woody! If that video is your argument then I really have nothing to say. 

Can we give this up now? I have agreed to disagree a couple of times now.
		
Click to expand...

I have absolutely no idea what you want to agree to disagree on.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Don't really understand where you got that from. I appreciate most professional sportsmen and women can't be bothered with the media and the last thing they want to do is give interviews rather than relax, but he seemed fairly happy and easy going to me, laughing and joking with his usual sarcastic responses at times. He wasn't being short and was quite friendly. 



Yeah, the hand gesturing, smiling are a real give away... *oh but, yeah he does cross his arms for a large proportion, so he must be being defensive* and still thinking "oh this Crossfield is a tosser"
		
Click to expand...


Its a fact... BTW are you Mark Crossfield? In love with him? Lockey? Why this crazy defense? As has been said... lets call it a difference of opinion and move on?! It matter so little... One mans something is another mans something....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think he will need to step up to the plate and as you say, not just be Crossfield's straight man so to speak.  In all the other duos on You Tube (M&MG and Shiels/Finch) they work as a partnership and complement each other.  Not sure Crossfield could do that, but happy to be proved wrong. 

To be honest out of all of Crossfield's posse think Buzza comes across as the best.* I see him and Pickard are having a match off with Shiels/Finch through the Pinseekerz thing which should be good. *I know social media always goes on about Shiels/Finch V Crossfield/Locky, but doubt that will happen as not sure if Crossfields ego will let it.  But great to see other you tubers collarborating as I think that is the way forwards.

Kind of think Shiels/Finch are leading the way now and innovating more on what they are doing on You Tube.  Crossfield's videos are all a bit samey, where as the quest for the Open thing is exciting, despite my initial skepticism. Plus the move to the new studios seems to be good for them.
		
Click to expand...

And as if by magic 20 mins ago Rick posted on his Facebook page a picture of them all playing together at West Lancs GC.  Should be good to watch when it comes out.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			I have absolutely no idea what you want to agree to disagree on.
		
Click to expand...

You like/are Crossfield and reckon he was fine.
I think he's a tosser in that video and that Westwood doesn't like him but was professional and did what was required of a professional golfer in that situation.

There.

The End? Please?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

To be fair to whoever said 'body language' (I've kind of lost track of who is arguing what now), your body language does say a lot more about you than what comes out your mouth ever will. 

For example if you know how to use your body language and also how to speak (as in pace, how loud, how fast etc) then you will have much better chance of chatting anyone up than if you just rely on chat up lines and a supposed sense of humour.  Over 90% of your impression of someone is made up from how they act/body language and how they speak, about 8% is actually based on what they comes out of their mouth.  But I digress....


----------



## woody69 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Its a fact... BTW are you Mark Crossfield? In love with him? Lockey? Why this crazy defense? As has been said... lets call it a difference of opinion and move on?! It matter so little... One mans something is another mans something....
		
Click to expand...




JV24601 said:



			You like/are Crossfield and reckon he was fine.
I think he's a tosser in that video and that Westwood doesn't like him but was professional and did what was required of a professional golfer in that situation.

There.

The End? Please?
		
Click to expand...

You two are cheeky scamps aren't you with your little jokies that because I express an opinion that is different to yours I must be Mark Crossfield! I see what you did there, highly amusing. Bravo on the wit.

What a depressing little world we live in when people call out others as tossers and dislike them without even knowing that person. It's incredibly sad that you can form a derogatory opinion of another person who you don't know and then try validate that opinion by stating quite matter of factly that Westwood probably shares it.


----------



## timlongs (Nov 3, 2015)

I've got a lot of time for MC. He's seen a gap in the market and ran with it. According to this website, over his 2 youtube channels he could be making over Â£70,000 in revenue paid to him by Youtube, not bad. http://socialblade.com/youtube/user/4golfonline

I think him and Lockey are off to Vegas and Dubai next year as well. Not bad at all!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			You two are cheeky scamps aren't you with your little jokies that because I express an opinion that is different to yours I must be Mark Crossfield! I see what you did there, highly amusing. Bravo on the wit.

What a depressing little world we live in when people call out others as tossers and dislike them without even knowing that person. It's incredibly sad that you can form a derogatory opinion of another person who you don't know and then try validate that opinion by stating quite matter of factly that Westwood probably shares it.






Click to expand...

Tosser


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Tosser



Click to expand...

I say tosser with no malice. I'm a chilled fella and I suppose I do exaggerate my derogatory terms. 
So you're right Woody. He's not a tosser. He's a fine bloke.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			You two are cheeky scamps aren't you with your little jokies that because I express an opinion that is different to yours I must be Mark Crossfield! I see what you did there, highly amusing. Bravo on the wit.

What a depressing little world we live in when people call out others as tossers and dislike them without even knowing that person. It's incredibly sad that you can form a derogatory opinion of another person who you don't know and then try validate that opinion by stating quite matter of factly that Westwood probably shares it.






Click to expand...


Its not ok for us to be judgmental but its ok for you? We are "cheeky scamps"? You don't even know me?!... Hehe. Its fine to disagree, I think myself and JV2 have been pretty easy going, but come on.... your loving this!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 3, 2015)

He did come across as a bit Surly, Surely? eh Alex1975?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 17465

Click to expand...


Feeling left our Phil? ... It did not really, it kinda slow burned all day...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Feeling left our Phil? ... It did not really, it kinda slow burned all day... 

Click to expand...

I have read through it and still don't understand 

I knew Crossfield was a bit of a marmite character but didn't realise he was that divisive


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Feeling left our Phil? ... It did not really, it kinda slow burned all day... 

Click to expand...

I think he was.  There was some classic bickering over small insignificant use of language and both sides refused to let the other have the last word.  I thought LP would heartily approve of that...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

Some really interesting and rather passionate posts on here. I have Crossfield has become too "pleased with himself" and every video now seems the same, especially the equipment ones. I like Sheils and Finch and the meandmygolf team as they seem a little more "normal" but maybe as their popularity gets to Crossfield numbers (and you can't knock the guy for the way he's marketed himself and created a niche) I hope they don't change. I understand they were very good company at the H4H day and it seemed a good move by GM to get them along. I think there's definitely a market for this type of pro golfer online, BUT I would prefer them to occasionally be more objective in some reviews. 

In terms of tuition, I find Crossfield has again gone rather too technical compared to earlier videos and find there are many better out there including Shiels, Finch and meandmygolf plus a host of others. 

I think the video with Westwood certianly doesn't show Crossfield in his best light and it is a testament to Westwood for being so patient and playing along. Not sure I'd have been able to but I guess he must get asked to do some strange things and so has to "play the game".


----------



## pendodave (Nov 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			.. and it seemed a good move by GM to get them along....... BUT I would prefer them to occasionally be more objective in some reviews.
		
Click to expand...

These two things may not be entirely unrelated...

One of the comments lost in the I'm right/you're right nonsense in this thread concerned the loss of objectivity by the new wave of youtubers.

One of the most pernicious things about the golf industry is the absolute control of the media exercised by the big OEMs. They buy out the mags with ad revenue, and as soon as another media channel pops out with voices that aren't under their control they rein them in with those tried and tested methods of freebies/access/junkets. Not attractive or good for the average punter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

pendodave said:



			These two things may not be entirely unrelated...

One of the comments lost in the I'm right/you're right nonsense in this thread concerned the loss of objectivity by the new wave of youtubers.

One of the most pernicious things about the golf industry is the absolute control of the media exercised by the big OEMs. They buy out the mags with ad revenue, and as soon as another media channel pops out with voices that aren't under their control they rein them in with those tried and tested methods of freebies/access/junkets. Not attractive or good for the average punter.
		
Click to expand...

The two aren't connected. It was good that GM got Shiels and Finch along. 

However I think they, Crossfield and others are as you say stifled by the OEM's and any sign of dissent or negativity will undoubtedly lead to them being black listed on the next release. It does seem to be giving the punter a raw deal and every club seems to be great, functional, longer and more forgiving. I agree with your point and it seems the club golfer gets a poor deal. We need an independant Which type magazine or online facility not scared to review a product and call it as they see it


----------



## RGDave (Nov 3, 2015)

I got the wrong end of the stick, replying to the original question (about Pros playing your course).

Anyway, I've watched most of it and thought it was OK. At times I found the dreadful duo a bit silly (not so much disrespectful, but a tad silly) - I guess we'll never know much. 

Whether I like MC more or less is hard to say. I have watched him before... he's OK and has obviously found a nice niche for himself. 
Plenty of people make money using the internet and fair play to them. Doesn't make them 'class' or 'professional' in my book.
He may be a qualified PGA pro and all the rest and be fairly rich and e-famous (in his own head)... but hey, he lacks class and it showed from start to finish. 
All talk about these new-age internet 'celebs' is good for their business, positive or negative (unless way out of order). Seems to me, MC came out looking a bit less good than he went in... but I expect he made the most out of the whole event. 

Either way, I'm not buying any squeaky golf shoes.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 4, 2015)

With regards to the validity of club reviews due to pressure by OEM's, I don't fully go along with it.

You don't need a reviewer slating a club for them to give an unbiased opinion.

I can only speak for Rick Shiels reviews as I don't watch many others, but he always says how the club feels and performs for him - good or bad - and always shows the ball data from his testing to back it up.

He has given less than glowing reviews of clubs, but in a professional and polite way, and has also filmed testing by a 13hc who also appears to give honest appraisals.

Finally, with all the technology and tour pro feedback the manufacturers have at their disposal nowadays, it's not like they throw a few components together and hope it's a winner. Chances are that none of the major manufacturers make 'bad' clubs.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 4, 2015)

Region3 said:



			With regards to the validity of club reviews due to pressure by OEM's, I don't fully go along with it.

You don't need a reviewer slating a club for them to give an unbiased opinion.

I can only speak for Rick Shiels reviews as I don't watch many others, but he always says how the club feels and performs for him - good or bad - and always shows the ball data from his testing to back it up.

He has given less than glowing reviews of clubs, but in a professional and polite way, and has also *filmed testing by a 13hc who also appears to give honest appraisals.*

Finally, with all the technology and tour pro feedback the manufacturers have at their disposal nowadays, it's not like they throw a few components together and hope it's a winner. Chances are that none of the major manufacturers make 'bad' clubs.
		
Click to expand...

All hail crash test dobby


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 4, 2015)

Has Mark missed a trick here though?

Obviously we didn't see the whole video of the day but just my opinion.

If Mark had got on with Lee very well it could have opened a few doors[maybe] or maybe it has.

We all know what hes like but I feel this time if he had actually shown a bit of class instead of joking his way around he might have opened up more doors,although of course this might have happened.


----------



## Grieve14 (Nov 4, 2015)

I find it amusing that so many people are getting worked up about Mark Crossfield!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 4, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Has Mark missed a trick here though?

Obviously we didn't see the whole video of the day but just my opinion.

If Mark had got on with Lee very well it could have opened a few doors[maybe] or maybe it has.

We all know what hes like but I feel this time if he had actually shown a bit of class instead of joking his way around he might have opened up more doors,although of course this might have happened.
		
Click to expand...

I think at this stage the European Tour need him as much as he needs them.  As others have said, they need to cultivate the social media world as part of the drive to promote the game and their tournaments with the younger (and some of the older) generation. 

All they will be bothered about is the number of subscribers he has to his you tube channel, and he is a big player in that field at the moment. How he acts is probably not a big consideration at this stage, and the players to some extent do what they are told to do by their sponsors as part of the appearance fee or conditions of playing in that tournament.  But agree if the tour players continually find him a pain he could find it a bit harder to get access or any decent one on one time with them.  Which I imagine is the ultimate goal for him.


----------



## Duckster (Nov 4, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



*I think at this stage the European Tour need him as much as he needs them*.  As others have said, they need to cultivate the social media world as part of the drive to promote the game and their tournaments with the younger (and some of the older) generation. 

All they will be bothered about is the number of subscribers he has to his you tube channel, and he is a big player in that field at the moment. How he acts is probably not a big consideration at this stage, and the players to some extent do what they are told to do by their sponsors as part of the appearance fee or conditions of playing in that tournament.  But agree if the tour players continually find him a pain he could find it a bit harder to get access or any decent one on one time with them.  Which I imagine is the ultimate goal for him.
		
Click to expand...

I've been keeping quiet on this one as I've nothing really against Crossfield, as others have mentioned he's found his little niche.  But lets be serious here.  The European Tour needs him??  Come on.  Really??  Is he actually doing anything to promote the European Tour, also, don't get confused with promoting golf in general or putting his course Vlogs and getting it to the younger masses as promoting the European Tour.  Promoting himself, definitely.  He got to go to Turkey / Close House etc.. and get decent access pretty much on the back of Your Golf Travel having a close relationship with ISM.  If it was me in his position I'd be doing the same thing.  Plus isn't he tied in the the Golf Juice thing on Sky.  Get as much work / exposure / money as possible.

Personally, I've watched bits of the Close House stuff and if you think that Westwood is in a right mood with him then you're watching a different set of vids to me.  Crossfield might not be top of his Christmas card list, but I get the feeling that Westwood has had to put up with worse.  Lets be honest here, Westwood will have known what he was getting into waaaaaay before the 1st tee and had agreed to do it.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 4, 2015)

Grieve14 said:



			I find it amusing that so many people are getting worked up about Mark Crossfield!
		
Click to expand...

I find your post amusing as I can't see anybody stating that they're worked up.

I see lots of posts of people finding him annoying and disliking him, equal to those who like him. 

I'd love to remind all that I am not right here, nor am I wrong. It's simply my opinion. Nobody - no matter how eloquently they put something, or how good at golf they are, or are how many forum posts they've made on here - is right or wrong. It is just people's opinions being banded about and I suggest people bear that in mind before logging on and reading posts.


----------



## Svenska (Nov 4, 2015)

Not quite the same as Westwood playing a normal course but last Friday I played in a winter series tournament at my home course Hinckley GC and Paul Broadhurst was playing in it. Using it as practice for some upcoming events on the senior ET. Anyway the conditions were atrocious due to strong win and torrential rain but Broady was 5 under through 6 holes and then must have grinded out the rest of the holes to finish with a 66 gross (5 under). It was played off the back tees but a few holes were shorter to encourage the pro players to take on a few shots.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 4, 2015)

Duckster said:



			I've been keeping quiet on this one as I've nothing really against Crossfield, as others have mentioned he's found his little niche.  But lets be serious here.  The European Tour needs him??  Come on.  Really??  *Is he actually doing anything to promote the European Tour, also, don't get confused with promoting golf in general or putting his course Vlogs and getting it to the younger masses as promoting the European Tour*.  Promoting himself, definitely.  He got to go to Turkey / Close House etc.. and get decent access pretty much on the back of Your Golf Travel having a close relationship with ISM.  If it was me in his position I'd be doing the same thing.  Plus isn't he tied in the the Golf Juice thing on Sky.  Get as much work / exposure / money as possible.

Personally, I've watched bits of the Close House stuff and if you think that Westwood is in a right mood with him then you're watching a different set of vids to me.  Crossfield might not be top of his Christmas card list, but I get the feeling that Westwood has had to put up with worse.  Lets be honest here, Westwood will have known what he was getting into waaaaaay before the 1st tee and had agreed to do it.
		
Click to expand...

When I said European Tour I kind of meant the game in Europe generally really, so possibly I didn't word it very well.  He does provide exposure to 160,000 followers on You Tube, which I know is not a lot in the whole scheme of things.  But golf seems to be less prominent as a main stream media sport now and it seems to be going more to concentrate on the hardcore audience.  Which I suspect is where he comes in and how he can help out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2015)

Don't foget as well that Close House is one of Westwoods sponsors so him getting MC there is good promotion for Close House. There are now 15 pages of chatter on here with Close House mentioned on every one. MC videos get seen all over, more publicity for Close House. All of this leads to a renewal of Westwoods deal with Close House. This is as much in his interests as it is MC. This is all great publicity for Close House (6 mentions in one post. Does that get me a free 4 ball?)


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't foget as well that Close House is one of Westwoods sponsors so him getting MC there is good promotion for Close House. There are now 15 pages of chatter on here with Close House mentioned on every one. MC videos get seen all over, more publicity for Close House. All of this leads to a renewal of Westwoods deal with Close House. This is as much in his interests as it is MC. This is all great publicity for Close House (6 mentions in one post. Does that get me a free 4 ball?)
		
Click to expand...

Which course are you referring to Lord, out of interest?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2015)

Having played both I would rather play the Colt. Tough on a wild driving day but altogether more interesting. If your driving is off then Filly please.

If the post is sarcastic then Doh, I've been done :rofl:. I was going to ask you to be one of the 4 as well.


----------



## chellie (Nov 4, 2015)

Haven't watched the videos but do find the pairs tweets have got really childish. I don't need to know that he needs a wee.


----------



## JV24601 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having played both I would rather play the Colt. Tough on a wild driving day but altogether more interesting. If your driving is off then Filly please.

If the post is sarcastic then Doh, I've been done :rofl:. I was going to ask you to be one of the 4 as well.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry!!


----------



## Fish (Nov 6, 2015)

chellie said:



			Haven't watched the videos but do find the pairs tweets have got really childish. I don't need to know that he needs a wee.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, I have just unfollowed Crossfield on Twitter for that exact reason, nothing if rarely is there anything informative any more, just constant childish pranks, almost stealing a living now.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 21, 2015)

Is it just me or are Crossfields vlogs getting very hard work now. It's just constant childish giggling at in jokes that I am sure are very funny if you are there. But to someone watching on youtube is mostly quite painful. Sad to see Locky now being basically relegated to a stooge to Crossfields 'sense of humour' . 

Rick and Pete's are miles ahead now.


----------

